# Init.d Scripts



## 8on3s

Anyone play with the super charger script from zeplinrocks on rmk's debloated Rom? Or any init.d script for that matter, and how did they do with the stock sense setup?


----------



## fixxxer2012

i use supercharger and the 3g turbo boost and both work great.


----------



## 8on3s

fixxxer2012 said:


> i use supercharger and the 3g turbo boost and both work great.


Very cool, I remember using the supercharger on my Eris. Have you seen any real world change with the 3g boost?


----------



## fixxxer2012

8on3s said:


> Very cool, I remember using the supercharger on my Eris. Have you seen any real world change with the 3g boost?


yes my 3g is much faster now although i still mostly use wifi.


----------



## 8on3s

fixxxer2012 said:


> yes my 3g is much faster now although i still mostly use wifi.


Well great to hear, I will have to see about giving it a go then, thanks.


----------



## islandr

fixxxer2012 said:


> i use supercharger and the 3g turbo boost and both work great.


Just curious - Which option are you using for the 3G? I'm on the latest CM7 nightly, have tried them all, and noticed no difference.


----------



## fixxxer2012

islandr said:


> Just curious - Which option are you using for the 3G? I'm on the latest CM7 nightly, have tried them all, and noticed no difference.


option 4 is the fastest. i know its working because my web pages load a ton faster. i loaded it on my wife's lg vortex and it also helped.


----------



## islandr

fixxxer2012 said:


> option 4 is the fastest. i know its working because my web pages load a ton faster. i loaded it on my wife's lg vortex and it also helped.


Thanks. Will give it a go. Any idea what kind of dl speeds you're getting? I average between .60 Mbps and .80 Mbps on mobile data. Highest of like 1.30 (per speedtest.net). This is on non-modified build.prop.


----------



## islandr

fixxxer2012 said:


> option 4 is the fastest. i know its working because my web pages load a ton faster. i loaded it on my wife's lg vortex and it also helped.


Okay, I downgraded busybox to 1.17.1, ran 3G turbo charger update 3 test 11 with script manager, chose option 4 and then reboot option. Verified that build.prop had been modified and ran some speed tests. Now I'm only averaging .30 Mbps :sad face: Any thoughts on what I could be doing wrong?


----------



## rehabray

Ive been running supercharged for a while but after reading this I tried the 3g Turbo. I went from 1.4 mbps to 1.8 mbps with option 5


----------



## rehabray

Ive been running supercharged for a while but after reading this I tried the 3g Turbo. I went from 1.4 mbps to 1.8 mbps with option 4


----------



## jeremytn86

I tried that but I couldn't tell a difference, when I ran speed test I would get good numbers on the first test but they would diminish with each test after that


----------



## rehabray

Sorry bout the double post I thought I'd hit edit.

Anyway I tried another test and got 1.6 mbps. Personally I can't really tell any difference but it does seem to test better. I really don't have any issues with speed. I run underclocked 245-1024 I get great battery life and phone is plenty fast.


----------



## islandr

Does anyone know if the ability to see increased 3G speeds via 3G turbocharger script is related to the ROM? I'm running CM7 Nightlies, and have seen no increase in speed (I tried all the options). I noticed that in the OP it refers to RMK's debloated ROM. I wish I could consistently get anything over 1.0 mbps - I rarely get above .80 mbps. I may have to resign myself to the fact that I live in an area with sh***y data speeds.

I suppose this question would be better posed in the zeplinrocks XDA thread, but I'm still a little too intimidated to post over there. Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions.


----------

